# Quick Dip Question/Opinions



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys, i got a quick question;

I have this idea in my head to plasti dip black all the chrome on my 13 Cruze (Crystal Tintcoat Red Paint), and was also considering doing the rims too. If i do all that, would it be necessary for me to get a glossifier for it all? or just the chrome? or just the rims? I'm assuming the glossifier just makes it looks less matte black.

I guess i'm looking for more opinions as i am a noob to plasti-dip and how it will look with/without glossifier.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I've done most of my chrome with the Plasti Dip, and haven't used any glossifier and like it. I've never actually seen anyones car that's used the glossifier, but in my mind it would make it more difficult to remove if you ever wanted to take it off.


----------



## Twisted (Aug 12, 2013)

I just did my emblems and lettering with 5 coats of black plastidip, and 2 coats of glossifier and had no issues peeling off afterwards, but I've never used plastidip before so I can't tell you if it was easier or harder to pull off with glossifier or not just that I had no issues.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I did glossifier on all my diped parts. It does not make it any more difficult to peel, it actually makes it easier, as the dip is thicker.
The glossifier just makes it a little shiny, it is not like a clear coat, if that is what you are wanting.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken plasti dip makes a clear coat? If so that would prolly be your best bet I'd you want a gloss black out of plasti dip.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

GE Axiom said:


> If I'm not mistaken plasti dip makes a clear coat? If so that would prolly be your best bet I'd you want a gloss black out of plasti dip.


Yes they do and it's called "glossifier" like stated in the above posts.

My local pep boys have started carrying the blaze colors and the glossifier. Might want to check yours too.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> If I'm not mistaken plasti dip makes a clear coat? If so that would prolly be your best bet I'd you want a gloss black out of plasti dip.


Glossifier is the closest they have to a Clear Coat, but it is not the same. It adds a Gloss to the DIP, which does not shine the same as a Clear Coat, but if you don't need/want a full clear coat, then the Glossifier works great


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

The rims actually stay pretty shiny when you Plasti dip them but over time they do start to get dirty that's when I spray a light coat of plastidip on them again


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

You can add regular clearcoat to the PlastiDip. However it changes the "Peelability" of the product. Instead of being removed in a somewhat easy process, the dip will break/flake into smaller pieces. It still can be removed, but will be a slower process overall.

Probably not that big of a deal on something likes badges and letters. But big areas may be more of a challenge if you decide to remove.

Like what you did so far, reminds me of mine. I went a step further and dipped the panel on the bumper as well and the lower front grill.


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

I dip on my cruze almost daily because I install it for a living... If you are using rattle cans (black)... glossifier isn't necessary because they are naturally a more semi-gloss vs the gallons. It should look great in one step


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

I know nothing about this stuff. When I think of Plasti-Dip, I think of the thick goop that my father used on his hand tools. 

I see it comes in aerosol (I've never seen it any other way than quart cans), and got to thinking that I could try racing stripes. However, I would want it lay super thin, be able to be cleanly masked off with tape, and removeable. Is this completely possible?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

airbornedave said:


> I know nothing about this stuff. When I think of Plasti-Dip, I think of the thick goop that my father used on his hand tools.
> 
> I see it comes in aerosol (I've never seen it any other way than quart cans), and got to thinking that I could try racing stripes. However, I would want it lay super thin, be able to be cleanly masked off with tape, and removeable. Is this completely possible?


you can most def do that still need like 3-4 coats tho if your using the spray cans


----------

